# mini z for sale



## jair (Jul 13, 2007)

i have a mini z im trying to sale or trade
make me an deal if you want to trade something for it 
i will sell it for $90
email me at [email protected]


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

why you selling


----------



## jair (Jul 13, 2007)

im selling because im just not into mini z anymore and it will be to much for me to try keeping up with races with mini z and nitro + its just sitting here so why not let someone else use it

work perfect only used 1 to 2 time then they stop racing at M&M so i stop and go more into my buggy


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

what you looking for in trade?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Phil....I know Jair needs a good .21 motor. I know this because I flaked out on selling him my GOTECH I had for sale. Again, sorry Jair!


----------



## jair (Jul 13, 2007)

like courtney said I could use a good .21 motor or a transpounder just name something and i will let you no if i can use it but i can really use a .21 motor


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Jair, call Tony Prisk at (832)452-4467

He's the one I was telling you about that has that RB modded P5X that he just got back from RB mods.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

if you still wana trade let me know.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

phil, you know thats the mini z i almost bought at M&M on saturday? LOL


----------



## RIK LOPEZ (Jul 16, 2007)

*21 Motor*

180 for the v-spec jair


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

nik77356 said:


> phil, you know thats the mini z i almost bought at M&M on saturday? LOL


Yea thats kinda funny he said he would meet me there to do the trade thats strange !!!!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

he was there!!! i was talkin to him. if i had known that was the guy you were gonna buy it from i woulda let you know!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

sent you an email


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

nik77356 said:


> he was there!!! i was talkin to him. if i had known that was the guy you were gonna buy it from i woulda let you know!!


I know i told him i was waiting to meet a guy to trade for a mini-z.LOL must have changed his mind and did not want to tell me but thats cool.


----------

